# Changes in the bark?



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I thought that Balen had a slightly more "high pitched" bark than the average GSD until recently. His bark has seemed to get "bigger" and deeper overnight. 

Just curious as to why the change? I thought that at his age, his bark was his bark. Does a bark "mature" at a certain age or is he "choosing" to bark with a deeper bark???


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Confidence and situation


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I've noticed as my dog matures it adds a 'serious' voice to it's bark. Just as I can tell when my dogs are barking when the horses are too close to the fence, I can tell when they are barking when someone pulls into the driveway.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

"Serious" was the word I was looking for. That better describes this "new" bark. I was just curious, since the "scenario" really hasnt changed, just the bark, lol.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

As mentioned, his self-confidence is coming out. Also how old is Balen? Some dogs don't mature until much, much later (like, four or five years of age).


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> As mentioned, his self-confidence is coming out. Also how old is Balen? Some dogs don't mature until much, much later (like, four or five years of age).



He is estimated to be about 15 months. Is self confidence one of those things that can just "turn on" at a certain age for certain dogs? When I got him, he seemed like he was weak nerved and lacked self confidence. I figured it was due to his sketchy past and possibly less than stellar breeding. I was prepared for him to stay that way.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I've personally seen rescues gain confidence in their new environments and it seems as though their entire personality has changed. It's not the same as judging a dog that you've had since it was 8 weeks old. You may not see their 'true' temperament until later on. I'd say in the coming months, you'll see 'who' Balen really is.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Over the weekend when my oldest dog was at the groomer, the GSD found her big girl bark. Usually its only a couple little barks, then its over. Not to mention that my older dog feels that she is the one and the only one that can bark..so the other two kinda stay in the back ground. Well since she was on her own, she barked and I don't know where it came from. I think she was just as shocked as us. She sounded like she was 120 pound dog. I just kinda smiled and thought to myself...she has found herself


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Different situations call for different barks. I'm sure you'll still hear that high pitched bark even though you've now heard the deeper bark.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Is self confidence one of those things that can just "turn on" at a certain age for certain dogs?


I don't think of it that way...as plenty of dogs can come from shelter environments without a blink of an eye. Others...not so much.
I suspect he's always going to have issues of some sort (how's his separation anxiety, btw?) but now he's comfortable in your home. 
Dogs like this, if shifted yet again (a move, or a new owner, back to a shelter, etc.), often relapse.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lucy Dog said:


> Different situations call for different barks. I'm sure you'll still hear that high pitched bark even though you've now heard the deeper bark.


Agree.
Most barks, when the dog is in prey mode or excitement, is higher pitched than the throaty deep growl of aggression/defense. 
Onyx has always had a deep bark for a female, but now and then has higher pitched screamy type when she is in prey mode. Some dogs never get a deep bark, hurts my ears to hear the pitch!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> I don't think of it that way...as plenty of dogs can come from shelter environments without a blink of an eye. Others...not so much.
> I suspect he's always going to have issues of some sort (how's his separation anxiety, btw?) but now he's comfortable in your home.
> Dogs like this, if shifted yet again (a move, or a new owner, back to a shelter, etc.), often relapse.


He still has to be crated and he still hates it, but he isnt jail braking anymore, lol. 



onyx'girl said:


> Agree.
> Most barks, when the dog is in prey mode or excitement, is higher pitched than the* throaty deep growl of aggression/defense. *
> Onyx has always had a deep bark for a female, but now and then has higher pitched screamy type when she is in prey mode. Some dogs never get a deep bark, hurts my ears to hear the pitch!


That would make sense. When I'm hearing this "new" bark, its at people and sometimes other dogs. When he was barking the high pitched bark, I guess it was just excitement, but now that he is more comfortable here, it has become defense?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Watch that he doesn't become _too_ defensive. Keep in mind you are 'the boss' and what you say, goes. That is, the UPS guy and mail carriers are generally "safe" and don't need to be barked at


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The sound of the bark will depend on why/what he is barking at. If he's barking at squirrels or dogs it could be an excitement type....if he's barking at strangers or dogs) it could be a deeper bark. 
Training young dogs in protection, you can hear the different barks and transition from prey to defense.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kaiser found his "big boy bark" about a month and a half ago  He still has his "puppy bark" though...aka his "play with me" bark...aka his "sassy" bark


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Watch that he doesn't become _too_ defensive. Keep in mind you are 'the boss' and what you say, goes. That is, the UPS guy and mail carriers are generally "safe" and don't need to be barked at


He stops immediately when I tell him. The only problem I've ever had was when he turned into Cujo over the neighbor across the street came close to the gates, however, I think that had a lot to do with Kolton. 


At any rate, I love to hear this new big boy bark. It's pretty impressive.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

when you first got your dog he came from a rescue and looked a little under the weather -- . Was his bark a little raspy, maybe higher pitched ? He may have had a minor bacterial infection , sore throat , or had exhausted adrenals from stress and sub par nutriton , or had an imbalance in his thyroid - which has been addressed by your care and his vastly improved diet.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Kaiser2012 said:


> Kaiser found his "big boy bark" about a month and a half ago  He still has his "puppy bark" though...aka his "play with me" bark...aka his "sassy" bark


Same here for WD. Also the high pitched "I-can't-reach-that-toy bark"; looking back and forth between staring at the toy under the couch and me.
But that serious bark that I heard last week when there was a strange dog on the property sounded really scary suddenly. I am glad he likes me .


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

carmspack said:


> when you first got your dog he came from a rescue and looked a little under the weather -- . Was his bark a little raspy, maybe higher pitched ? He may have had a minor bacterial infection , sore throat , or had exhausted adrenals from stress and sub par nutriton , or had an imbalance in his thyroid - which has been addressed by your care and his vastly improved diet.


His bark wasnt raspy, but it had been that higher pitched bark from the beginning. I guess his high pitched bark could have been caused by his over all poor condition- I didnt even think of that. 


He is most certainly better now. I can say that he is "where he should be" now.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Hahahaa !!!! My apollo boy is changing his bark too! When he tries to get the cat he lets out a real big RUF lmao! And we still hear the lil squeak too haha


Kaiser2012 said:


> Kaiser found his "big boy bark" about a month and a half ago  He still has his "puppy bark" though...aka his "play with me" bark...aka his "sassy" bark


----------

